
American Apparel Founder Says He's Broke and Can't Afford Lawyer - pavornyoh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-05/american-apparel-founder-says-he-s-broke-and-can-t-afford-lawyer
======
ohhoe
good

